# Help me out if You can



## Hambone (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey every one,
I'm a senior in high school and I'm doing an independent study on the effectiveness and applications of world war two aircraft. If you might have any leads on witch you think would help me out please let me know. Every little bit helps.

Thank you very much


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hambone said:


> I'm a senior in high school and I'm doing an independent study on world war two aircraft. If you could give me as much information as possible I can do some justice to the air war in world war 2. Every little bit helps


An independent study on _which aspect_ of world war two aircraft?
Defining parameters will focus your studies, just 'giving' you information could leave you with an enormous but incoherent pile of information that would be a mammoth task to piece together meaningfully.
The other aspect of 'giving you as much information as possible' that concerns me is that this is YOUR study, not ours; you will need to define the parameters of your thesis/presentation/whichever and then call on us to verify/clarify/expand upon information that YOU have found - asking for guidance in the parameters of your study is acceptable but we don't want to do your study piece for you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah that is a bit broad what you are looking for. Would you like to narrow down what areas of WW2 aviation you would like to discuss?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 9, 2009)

This forum is a great place for information. However, I too believe you need to narrow your margin. Also, we can help, but ultimately, the research and application of such knowledge is up to you. 

Good luck!


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 9, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> This forum is a great place for information. However, I too believe you need to narrow your margin. Also, we can help, but ultimately, the research and application of such knowledge is up to you.
> 
> Good luck!




Agree, We will be glad to help, as there are alot of people on here with a vast knowledge of the air war in WW2. But we will not do it for you. When your done though, would like to see what ya come up with.


----------



## vanir (Oct 9, 2009)

Just taking it as read:


> study on the effectiveness and applications of world war two aircraft



I should think what we are discussing here is the matter that during World War Two the doctrine of warfare embarked a transitional period where tactical application of aircraft were used to achieve strategic objectives.

A change from strict battlelines moved towards a moving battlefront, the evolution of trench warfare suddenly made the leap to blitzkreig warfare. And in conventional warfare this is still the doctrine which is practised today, very different from the military thinking of the 1920's.

The effectiveness and application of WW2 a/c changed markedly from their role during the Great War, army support no longer meant guiding artillery but meant doing the job of artillery. And a whole series of new specialised aircraft evolved, the fast medium bomber, the attack aircraft, the heavy bomber, the interceptor, the standard fighter, the fighter-bomber, the reconnaissance aircraft, the liason models, the combat transport fleet, the maritime patroller, the carrierborne fighter, the dive-bomber, the torpedo bomber.

The Wright Brothers would've had a fit.

And how effective was this application and evolution? It changed the face of warfare. Blitzkreig was impossible without the air force. So was Desert Shield/Storm.

Such a study could be quite interesting as it could make note of the transitional period represented by WW2. Even whilst the technology was present, still within the doctrines of the major powers time was taken to make full account of tactical potential in conventional warfare. The United States and Great Britain for example continued to assert that wars are won strategically, with large force deployments and fleets of heavy bombers. Truth be told they won mostly by attrition. And Germany which utilised a series of coordinated small force deployments to achieve strategic objectives, did perhaps more within ten years to change the face of warfare than any other example in history bar the atomic bomb.
Well that's a personal thought anyways.


----------

